# Dear GWguy



## kwillia

Are you aware that downtown Leonardtown is soon getting a genuine NY Style pizza parlor owned/operated by genuine NYers? Hmmm?


----------



## Grumpy

kwillia said:


> Are you aware that downtown Leonardtown is soon getting a genuine NY Style pizza parlor owned/operated by genuine NYers? Hmmm?


Bill and Hillary?


----------



## GWguy

I was not aware, but thanx for the info.

Having tried many "NY style" offerings, I'll hold back the enthusiasm until I've tried it.


----------



## GWguy

Grumpy said:


> Bill and Hillary?


I thought they were from Arkansas?


----------



## kwillia

GWguy said:


> I was not aware, but thanx for the info.
> 
> Having tried many "NY style" offerings, I'll hold back the enthusiasm until I've tried it.


This is for REAL. They are going to be called "The Slice House" and plan to open in spring... I've been following (and chatting) with them on Facebook and can't wait to meet them... here is their "blurb":

"We are so excited about all the positive comments from our first post! I’d like to share a little bit about who we are and what our vision is. First and most importantly is before and after we open we will always be available for feedback and support. This will be a family owned business run by myself ( Ken ) my wife Maegyne pronounced Megan ( long story  ) and our 25 year old son John. 
 So what do we know about pizza? I was born in the Bronx and raised in Long Island. I am ...second generation Italian / German and both sides of the family were amazing cooks. My Great Great Grandfather opened his first bakery in the Bronx in the late 1800’s. His long distinguished career was highlighted by being the President of the New York Master Bakers Association ( don’t go there ) for many years. We also owned a luncheonette on Fordham Rd for over 50 years. 
 Fast forward to today, we love food are all three love to cook and eat. We’ve talked about doing this for years. We have been and continue to do extensive research on ingredients, dough recipes, equipment and science to bring an authentic New York style fresh tasting pizza to Leonardtown!
 Renovations should take a couple of months and in February we plan to “experiment” with your tasting and feedback before officially opening in March. If you see the lights on stop in and say hi! Any and all feedback will be greatly appreciated! Oh yeah, we've lived in Leonardtown for the past 2 years and LOVE Southern Maryland!"


----------



## kwillia

I can't help but read their posts in a strong NY accent because theY call pizza "pie" and they've been putting up pictures of homemade meatballs, homemade bagels (first pic was the bagels boiling so I knew they were legit) and other stuff that just really makes me thing of NY.


----------



## GWguy

We'll see.  It's all about the crust made from NY water.  No NY water in MD.  Although, there was a NYer who opened a NY pizza place in Palmyra, Virginia, and his was the best I'd had outside of NY.  So, it's possible.

Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## kwillia

GWguy said:


> We'll see.  It's all about the crust made from NY water.  No NY water in MD.  Although, there was a NYer who opened a NY pizza place in Palmyra, Virginia, and his was the best I'd had outside of NY.  So, it's possible.
> 
> Looking forward to trying it.


The whole family seems very personable so in the least you'll be able to drop in and chat it up with folks from home.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> We'll see.  It's all about the crust made from NY water.  No NY water in MD.



Maybe they're going to fill a vat, throw a few rats in to swim around until they die, remove the rats, and Voila!  NY water!


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> Maybe they're going to fill a vat, throw a few rats in to swim around until they die, remove the rats, and Voila!  NY water!


Good 'ol East River water!

Ewww.....


----------



## RoseRed

I can't wait to try it!


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> Are you aware that downtown Leonardtown is soon getting a genuine NY Style pizza parlor owned/operated by genuine NYers? Hmmm?


I don't Facebook.  Did they happen to mention how they cook them?  A real pizza oven, I hope?  Those assembly line conveyor belt ovens just don't do a good pie justice.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> I don't Facebook.  Did they happen to mention how they cook them?  A real pizza oven, I hope?  Those assembly line conveyor belt ovens just don't do a good pie justice.



I know you don't, but you might be able to view their page.








						The Slice House
					

The Slice House. 6K likes. Daily selections of pizza by the slice for eat in and carry out. Fresh salads. Beer, wine and spirits. We do not sell whole pizzas.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## RoseRed

Looks like they'll have bagels, too.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> I know you don't, but you might be able to view their page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Slice House
> 
> 
> The Slice House. 6K likes. Daily selections of pizza by the slice for eat in and carry out. Fresh salads. Beer, wine and spirits. We do not sell whole pizzas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Thanx.  I can kinda see it, a request to log in takes a significant amount of the screen.
Don't see any ovens in the pics, no mention.  I'd be really interested in trying their Sicilian style.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Thanx.  I can kinda see it, a request to log in takes a significant amount of the screen.
> Don't see any ovens in the pics, no mention.  I'd be really interested in trying their Sicilian style.


I haven't found the oven comments yet.  I did see a comment "We are 100% committed to true New York style pizza but that doesn’t mean we can’t make a Sicilian or Detroit style pizza!"


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> I haven't found the oven comments yet.  I did see a comment "We are 100% committed to true New York style pizza but that doesn’t mean we can’t make a Sicilian or Detroit style pizza!"


Saw that, that's why I mentioned trying one.


----------



## GWguy

and everyone reading this thread is like... WTF  is he going on about?  Pizza is Pizza!!!


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> and everyone reading this thread is like... WTF  is he going on about?  Pizza is Pizza!!!


We will need to have a super secret pizza lunch!  They are aiming to open 1 March.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> We will need to have a super secret pizza lunch!  They are aiming to open 1 March.


We could do that.


----------



## kwillia

Hey... we take our pizza seriously!


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> Hey... we take our pizza seriously!


You bet we do!


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> We could do that.


They settled on a Marsal pizza oven.  I just don't know which one.  






						Marsal Pizza Ovens | Commercial Pizza Ovens, Brick Pizza Ovens
					

Marsal Pizza Ovens manufactures revolutionary gas pizza ovens, brick pizza ovens, & electric pizza ovens, using original, innovative technology that cooks faster and eliminates the need to rotate pies. Marsal is a leader in manufacturing the best pizza ovens, refrigerated pizza prep tables, and...




					marsalovens.com


----------



## RoseRed

I just saw this comment "I was just in DC to check out Wiseguy Pizza. No shipped in water, but awesome execution. We will be looking into a filtration system and mineral yeast food to replicate NYC water as close as possible."


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> I just saw this comment "I was just in DC to check out Wiseguy Pizza. No shipped in water, but awesome execution. We will be looking into a filtration system and mineral yeast food to replicate NYC water as close as possible."


Very cool.  I'm thinking a premium pizza with this kind of tech will not be $5.99.

Oh yeah......  I hope they plan on using Polly-O cheese.  It's not NY without Polly-O.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Very cool.  I'm thinking a premium pizza with this kind of tech will not be $5.99.
> 
> Oh yeah......  I hope they plan on using Polly-O cheese.  It's not NY without Polly-O.


I saw a comment about having a brick oven.  I have a steak for dinner, but now I really want pizza!


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> I saw a comment about having a brick oven.  I have a steak for dinner, but now I really want pizza!


I'm putting a pork roast in the oven....  :frownyface:


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> I'm putting a pork roast in the oven....  :frownyface:


I'm sure it'll be good.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> Maybe they're going to fill a vat, throw a few rats in to swim around until they die, remove the rats, and Voila!  NY water!


There are probably more than a few wise guys feeding the fish, too.    I did find this on their page.



> The Slice House I was just in DC to check out Wiseguy Pizza. No shipped in water, but awesome execution. We will be looking into a filtration system and mineral yeast food to replicate NYC water as close as possible.



They also said they bought a Marsal oven, but don't know which one they got.






						Marsal Pizza Ovens | Commercial Pizza Ovens, Brick Pizza Ovens
					

Marsal Pizza Ovens manufactures revolutionary gas pizza ovens, brick pizza ovens, & electric pizza ovens, using original, innovative technology that cooks faster and eliminates the need to rotate pies. Marsal is a leader in manufacturing the best pizza ovens, refrigerated pizza prep tables, and...




					marsalovens.com


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> There are probably more than a few wise guys feeding the fish, too.    I did find this on their page.
> 
> 
> 
> They also said they bought a Marsal oven, but don't know which one they got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marsal Pizza Ovens | Commercial Pizza Ovens, Brick Pizza Ovens
> 
> 
> Marsal Pizza Ovens manufactures revolutionary gas pizza ovens, brick pizza ovens, & electric pizza ovens, using original, innovative technology that cooks faster and eliminates the need to rotate pies. Marsal is a leader in manufacturing the best pizza ovens, refrigerated pizza prep tables, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsalovens.com


You and Rose share a brain.  Your's is just a bit slower....


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> There are probably more than a few wise guys feeding the fish, too.    I did find this on their page.
> 
> 
> 
> They also said they bought a Marsal oven, but don't know which one they got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marsal Pizza Ovens | Commercial Pizza Ovens, Brick Pizza Ovens
> 
> 
> Marsal Pizza Ovens manufactures revolutionary gas pizza ovens, brick pizza ovens, & electric pizza ovens, using original, innovative technology that cooks faster and eliminates the need to rotate pies. Marsal is a leader in manufacturing the best pizza ovens, refrigerated pizza prep tables, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsalovens.com


Someone else just posted that!


----------



## jazz lady

GWguy said:


> You and Rose share a brain.  Your's is just a bit slower....


Yours.    And I was busy doing other things and trying to find the post about the water.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> You and Rose share a brain.  Your's is just a bit slower....


ZING!!!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Someone else just posted that!


GMTA!


----------



## Yooper

kwillia said:


> The whole family [from NY] seems very personable....



The contradiction contained in this sentence means the "pie" stands no chance of being anywhere near good!

--- End of my line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

Isabellas in Baltimore has the best pizza in Maryland.  Anna's has the best pizza in Virginia.  We have found some great pizza on the road.  Dunellon, FL;  Corpus Christi; Elgin, TX; Brentwood, TN; Orange, NJ are a few that come to mind.  I think Vrai would agree with my choices.  She might remember a few that I overlooked


----------



## Monello

kwillia said:


> Are you aware that downtown Leonardtown is soon getting a genuine NY Style pizza parlor owned/operated by genuine NYers? Hmmm?


NY style.  I guess they will pay fire protection monthly in cash when Bruno & Guido show up for payment.  Don't be late paying or else you fall udown the stairs 3 times.


----------



## Gilligan

Speaking of great pizza...a Poppa Murphy's recently opened up in downtown Ashland, VA and we had our first two from them this past weekend. Friggin' awesome...as we'd hoped/expected. They are a very well-liked franchise in the Seattle area for decades but we held out little hope they'd ever move east. 

Hopefully they'll start some more...and one a bit closer.


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> They settled on a Marsal pizza oven.  I just don't know which one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marsal Pizza Ovens | Commercial Pizza Ovens, Brick Pizza Ovens
> 
> 
> Marsal Pizza Ovens manufactures revolutionary gas pizza ovens, brick pizza ovens, & electric pizza ovens, using original, innovative technology that cooks faster and eliminates the need to rotate pies. Marsal is a leader in manufacturing the best pizza ovens, refrigerated pizza prep tables, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsalovens.com



On one of our tours while we were in Vermont, we took a boat cruise on Lake Champlaign.  The guide pointed out a building on the lake.  It was the factory where Blodgett makes their pizza ovens.  They had a great location right on the water.

Growing up in NJ, all the pizzerias had the deck style ovens.  Those are the short ovens that were usually stacked 3 high.  Those ovens produced the best thin crust pizza pies.  Now I'm hungry for a slice.


----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> Growing up in NJ, all the pizzerias had the deck style ovens.  Those are the short ovens that were usually stacked 3 high.  Those ovens produced the best thin crust pizza pies.


Most pizzerias on LI used those ovens too.  No doubt the best ovens.  Crispy dark on the bottom, soft and chewy center.  Some wood fired ovens can duplicate that while adding a nice flavor, but not many seem to use them properly.  Burnt crust, cool centers.....


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> Most pizzerias on LI used those ovens too.  No doubt the best ovens.  Crispy dark on the bottom, soft and chewy center.  Some wood fired ovens can duplicate that while adding a nice flavor, but not many seem to use them properly.  Burnt crust, cool centers.....


When Vrai had the apartment, we'd make pizza using those clay oven stones.  Crank the oven up as high as you can.  Then put in the raw dough for a few minutes.  Pull it out then add the sauce & toppings.  Then fire it up till done.  We had 2 so we'd change up the racks depending if we wanted more top or bottom heat.  1 time Vrai even bought the 00 flour that makes the best crusts.  Can't make a great pizza if you start with mediocre dough.


----------



## gemma_rae

Monello said:


> We have found some great pizza on the road.


Ewwwwwwwe, don't eat that stuff! Who knows how long it's been there!








j/k Sorry, couldn't resist, just struck me funny.


----------



## Grumpy

gemma_rae said:


> Ewwwwwwwe, don't eat that stuff! Who knows how long it's been there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k Sorry, couldn't resist, just struck me funny.


Sailcat Pizza?


----------



## gemma_rae

Grumpy said:


> Sailcat Pizza?


Don't go there.




I'll send Killer after you!


----------



## Monello

gemma_rae said:


> Don't go there.
> View attachment 134954
> 
> I'll send Killer after you!



Those cats were fast as lightening.  It was a little bit frightening.


----------



## gemma_rae

Monello said:


> Those cats were fast as lightening.  It was a little bit frightening.


Did the man in the back say everyone attack?


----------



## itsbob

Where are they going on at?


----------



## jazz lady

itsbob said:


> Where are they going on at?


The old Kevin's Café location in downtown Leonardtown.


----------



## TCROW

I’d be more interested in how long and at what temperature they ferment their dough. NYC water making bagels and pizza taste good is a total myth. It’s all about the fermentation. 

If it’s less than 72 hours in a cold box, just turn and walk away. You don’t need that kind of negativity in your life. 

The best utility slice I’ve ever had was at a spot in Montclair NJ. Don’t remember the name, it was right on what I think was the main square. Long, cold fermentation and cooked on a pizza deck oven. 

Best artisan pizza I’ve ever had was at a place in northern VA called Pupatella. They are DOC certified to make proper Neapolitan pies.


----------



## TCROW

Monello said:


> When Vrai had the apartment, we'd make pizza using those clay oven stones.  Crank the oven up as high as you can.  Then put in the raw dough for a few minutes.  Pull it out then add the sauce & toppings.  Then fire it up till done.  We had 2 so we'd change up the racks depending if we wanted more top or bottom heat.  1 time Vrai even bought the 00 flour that makes the best crusts.  Can't make a great pizza if you start with mediocre dough.



I have an old oven in our garage that I modified the latch so I can have the self-cleaning cycle in, but not be locked out. It runs about 700F if my thermometer is to be trusted.


----------



## jazz lady

Their pizza oven is here.


----------



## Monello

jazz lady said:


> Their pizza oven is here.
> 
> View attachment 135005


I hope their pizzaiolo/a is a midget.  Gonna have a bad back with that thing so low to the ground.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

RoseRed said:


> They settled on a Marsal pizza oven.  I just don't know which one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marsal Pizza Ovens | Commercial Pizza Ovens, Brick Pizza Ovens
> 
> 
> Marsal Pizza Ovens manufactures revolutionary gas pizza ovens, brick pizza ovens, & electric pizza ovens, using original, innovative technology that cooks faster and eliminates the need to rotate pies. Marsal is a leader in manufacturing the best pizza ovens, refrigerated pizza prep tables, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsalovens.com


Bah all their ovens are gas. Best pizza comes from coal ovens.


----------



## GWguy

PeoplesElbow said:


> Bah all their ovens are gas. Best pizza comes from coal ovens.


----------



## RoseRed

PeoplesElbow said:


> Bah all their ovens are gas. Best pizza comes from coal ovens.


----------



## jazz lady

Monello said:


> I hope their pizzaiolo/a is a midget.  Gonna have a bad back with that thing so low to the ground.


  The ovens have been installed.  Looking to open mid-March.  Also check out the cool custom local artwork hanging above the ovens.


----------



## glhs837

Yooper said:


> The contradiction contained in this sentence means the "pie" stands no chance of being anywhere near good!
> 
> --- End of my line (MCP)




Bah, New Yorkers are pussycats  

(Said the guy from Massachusetts  )


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> The ovens have been installed.  Looking to open mid-March.  Also check out the cool custom local artwork hanging above the ovens.
> 
> View attachment 135484


Yikes.  Brings new meaning to "having a slice" if that thing falls.....


----------



## Monello

PeoplesElbow said:


> Bah all their ovens are gas. Best pizza comes from coal ovens.


Why do you think that?  Isn't heat heat, no matter how it's generated?


----------



## GWguy

The airborne particulate aromatics.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Monello said:


> Why do you think that?  Isn't heat heat, no matter how it's generated?



It is actually not,  there is heat transfer by radiation, conduction and convection.

I think that it is different because coal provides more of the heat through radiation from the glowing hot coals than gas can provide.

I go out of my way for coal and wood fired pizza.

I have actually eaten at two of the places mentioned in this article,  both are really good. 









						Why Is Everybody Freaking Out About Coal-Fired Pizza? - Food Republic
					

It’s the hottest thing in pizza-making — literally. Cranking up to temperatures of 800 to 900 degrees or more, the coal-fired pizza oven burns more




					www.foodrepublic.com


----------



## kwillia

PeoplesElbow said:


> Bah all their ovens are gas. Best pizza comes from coal ovens.


Is it just me or should this sentence be followed by, "Hey you young whippersnappers get off my lawn!"?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

kwillia said:


> Is it just me or should this sentence be followed by, "Hey you young whippersnappers get off my lawn!"?


You kids and your ketchup.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> The airborne particulate aromatics.


You just made that up.  ;-p


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> You just made that up.  ;-p


 Just a fansy way of saying smoke.


----------



## Monello

PeoplesElbow said:


> I go out of my way for coal and wood fired pizza.



We are big fans of wood fired pizza.  High temp and short cooking time makes the best crust.  If not wood fired then the beehive oven is the next best thing.  With the small opening, hardly any heat escapes.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Monello said:


> We are big fans of wood fired pizza.  High temp and short cooking time makes the best crust.  If not wood fired then the beehive oven is the next best thing.  With the small opening, hardly any heat escapes.



To me wood and coal are very similar,  I know some people argue over the two, but generally I figure if a place goes through the trouble with their fuel source they are probably going to make great pizza.  

Gas and electric are easy,  I have had some pretty good pizza from gas ovens, but still  it doesn't seem the same.


----------



## Merlin99

Gas isn't the greatest for pizza, when LP is burnt the the resultants are heat, CO2, and water vapor. Water vapor in the air prevents the crust from crisping until all of the moisture in the crust is blown out.









						Why Burning Propane Makes Water
					

Propane is a gas that many people are familiar with but few people understand. If an individual wants to know more about propane, combustion and why water is formed, it's important to understand the way atoms interact during combustion. The formation of water is produced by a combination of...




					sciencing.com
				





> Propane's three-carbon alkane (3CH8) is added to five molecules of oxygen (O5). When heat is applied to the mixture, combustion occurs, and the atoms begin to interact violently. The electrons and protons push and pull on each other until balance is restored, creating carbon dioxide (3CO2) and water (4H2O). This process is continued until the propane, oxygen or heat is exhausted. The combustion of propane then results in the creation of relatively large amounts of water.



To be 100% truthful, I learned this from Alton Brown and his fried chicken show.


----------



## GWguy

Dunno.  Growing up in NY, I cannot think of one pizzeria that used anything except the gas fired two story pizza ovens with the pull knob for temp control, and they were the best pizzas.  Wood fired just wasn't a thing back then.


----------



## jazz lady

Opening update from their FB page:



> Update on opening! I had my construction inspection today that went well with a few items to correct. The Health Department is scheduled for Monday. Assuming all goes well we should be open no later than the 8th. Thanks for being patient, the test  has been delicious !! We will start with a limited menu and add items as we get our sea legs ...


----------



## GWguy

Stopped in for lunch today.  Holy Carp busy.  Crazy.  But for all the orders and commotion, the got every order right that I saw.  Couple of things to note before I get to the pizza: 
They are ONLY serving slices until 1-May.  No whole pie sales.
Nothing but Neopolitan slices.  Nothing else, no calzones, nuttin.  But they said a limited menu to start, so that's fine.
The place was packed...... with women.  Maybe 5 or 6 guys and 25-30 women.  In my best Artie Johnson..."Wery interestink...."

I got 2 slices of pepperoni.  It was very good, very reminiscent of a NY pie.  Most places cook a pizza until the cheese is just melted.  That's not long enough, the cheese needs to bubble and almost brown.   This one was .  A bit of oil drip, savory enough to make the back of your mouth salivate.  Good sauce and cheese.  Crust was good, as in eat it all, leave nothing behind.  Lacking something tho....  maybe a touch of salt.  It was crispy on the bottom, chewy in the middle, but could have been just a bit thicker.  It was so thin I could just about pick it up, even using the "Brooklyn" method of folding it in half.

All in all, very good.  I'll need to go back when things settle down a bit and they have their process down pat.


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> Most places cook a pizza until the cheese is just melted.  That's not long enough, the cheese needs to bubble and almost brown.



This is the way I like my pie.  The cheese needs some freckles on it.  When I remember, I tell the pizzaiolo to cook it until the cheese is browned.  Once the guy put my pie on the peel and raised it up closer to the flame so it would be cooked to my liking.


----------



## kwillia

Their Facebook post said it takes 2 full days for a batch of dough to be ready.  That is why they are rolling out with a light menu... until they can get the process down and keep up with demand.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Stopped in for lunch today.  Holy Carp busy.  Crazy.  But for all the orders and commotion, the got every order right that I saw.  Couple of things to note before I get to the pizza:
> They are ONLY serving slices until 1-May.  No whole pie sales.
> Nothing but Neopolitan slices.  Nothing else, no calzones, nuttin.  But they said a limited menu to start, so that's fine.
> The place was packed...... with women.  Maybe 5 or 6 guys and 25-30 women.  In my best Artie Johnson..."Wery interestink...."
> 
> I got 2 slices of pepperoni.  It was very good, very reminiscent of a NY pie.  Most places cook a pizza until the cheese is just melted.  That's not long enough, the cheese needs to bubble and almost brown.   This one was .  A bit of oil drip, savory enough to make the back of your mouth salivate.  Good sauce and cheese.  Crust was good, as in eat it all, leave nothing behind.  Lacking something tho....  maybe a touch of salt.  It was crispy on the bottom, chewy in the middle, but could have been just a bit thicker.  It was so thin I could just about pick it up, even using the "Brooklyn" method of folding it in half.
> 
> All in all, very good.  I'll need to go back when things settle down a bit and they have their process down pat.





kwillia said:


> Their Facebook post said it takes 2 full days for a batch of dough to be ready.  That is why they are rolling out with a light menu... until they can get the process down and keep up with demand.


I am so glad to hear this and look forward to trying it out soon!  We need a pizza party soon!


----------



## RoseRed

They sold out again today.


----------



## GWguy

Stopped in today for a late lunch.  Very busy for a Tuesday afternoon.  In fact, they've been so busy they are not going to make whole pies for sale for a few months yet!    He did say they were looking into another oven because of the volume, and hope to have whole pies and delivery service in the future.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Stopped in today for a late lunch.  Very busy for a Tuesday afternoon.  In fact, they've been so busy they are not going to make whole pies for sale for a few months yet!    He did say they were looking into another oven because of the volume, and hope to have whole pies and delivery service in the future.


What is your professional opinion of the pizza?


----------



## GWguy

My opinion is still the same as in post 71 above.  Good taste, good texture, but not cheap.  2 slices (one pepperoni, one supreme) and a medium drink was $10.


----------



## jazz lady

Finally tried it yesterday.  It was pretty good but not great.  I tried a slice of the chicken cilantro after seeing one of the vendors at the Coastal Arts Market at the Wharf scarfing a piece down.  One slice and a fountain drink was almost $7.


----------



## Bonehead

jazz lady said:


> Finally tried it yesterday.  It was pretty good but not great.  I tried a slice of the chicken cilantro after seeing one of the vendors at the Coastal Arts Market at the Wharf scarfing a piece down.  One slice and a fountain drink was almost $7.



 I really didn't care for the sloppy slices @ 4$ each, but it might OK to some people.


----------



## GWguy

One of my original gripes was that the crust was a bit too thin.  Combine that with letting it sit in the tray before reheating it leads to a softer crust.  Needs to be cooked and served immediately.  When he starts making and serving whole pies, I'll go back.  Right now, too expensive.

A real NY slice is 2-3 times the size of these.  In the town I grew up, this place has a 2 slice with drink for $6.95.  That's like half a large pie down here.



Damn.  Between that, being out of bagels, and needing some new t-shirts, I think I'm going to have to make a weekend run up to LI.


----------



## Yooper

GWguy said:


> *(a)* One of my original gripes was that the crust was a bit too thin.  Combine that with letting it sit in the tray before reheating it leads to a softer crust.  Needs to be cooked and served immediately.  When he starts making and serving whole pies, I'll go back.  Right now, too expensive.
> 
> *(b)* A real NY slice is 2-3 times the size of these.  In the town I grew up, this place has a 2 slice with drink for $6.95.  That's like half a large pie down here.
> 
> *(c)* Between that, being out of bagels...I think I'm going to have to make a weekend run up to LI.


*(a)* Agreed. All all points.

*(b)* Hoping that's where they can get it to.

*(c)* Taking orders?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## kwillia

I think they are a specialty pizza shop and when the dust settles they will have their regular clientele that is willing and expecting to pay more for pizza that requires special  ovens, special refrigeration, 48 hours to prepare each batch of dough, imported cheeses, etc.  The rest will go back to chain mass production pizza or Mckays. 

This area is always fussing about chain restaurants and spouting for 'unique' but dang if we aren't harsh and hard to please. And we certainly dont want to pay more for it.


----------



## Gilligan

Meanwhile...we had another weekend of Poppa Murphy's pizzas. The new franchise location in Ashland is knockin' it out of the park..


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> but dang if we aren't harsh and hard to please.


 I'm from NY.  Of course I am....


----------

